# Những người mắc bệnh này tuyệt đối không ăn mận vì cực độc



## Vũ Thu Hằng (12/6/19)

*Quả mận là trái cây ngon, vị chua dịu mát, chứa lượng vitamin cần thiết cho cơ thể. Thế nhưng với những người mắc một số bệnh sau, ăn mận rất hại sức khỏe, thậm chí còn gây độc, làm bệnh diễn biến nặng thêm.*

Nghiên cứu của y học hiện đại cho thấy, quả mận chứa nhiều axit amin như asparagin, glutamine, glycine, serin, alanin, đường, acid hữu cơ, vitamin C... Quả mận giàu chất xơ, không có chất béo cũng như cholesterol xấu. Mỗi quả mận chỉ chứa 30 calo, 5 g đường, 0,5 g protein và 1g chất xơ nên cũng rất tốt cho người muốn giảm cân.
Theo PGS.TS Nguyễn Thị Lâm (Viện phó Viện Dinh dưỡng quốc gia), mận có tác dụng hỗ trợ tiêu hóa vì trong mận chứa nhiều chất xơ và isatin, sorbitol, giúp điều chỉnh chức năng của hệ tiêu hóa. Ăn mận giúp điều hòa nhu động ruột, giảm nguy cơ táo bón.
Ngoài ra, mận hỗ trợ giảm cân: Không chỉ chứa ít calo, mận còn giàu vitamin, khoáng chất và dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho những ai muốn giảm cân, duy trì trọng lượng cơ thể hiệu quả.
Tuy nhiên, không phải cứ ăn càng nhiều mận thì càng tốt cho sức khỏe. Những người mắc bệnh sau không nên ăn mận:

*Người bị bệnh thận hoặc có tiền sử gia đình bị bệnh thận:* Trong mận có chứa nhiều chất oxalate. Khi ăn nhiều mận, chất này có thể gây cản trở sự hấp thụ calcium trong cơ thể dẫn đến hiện tượng kết tủa trong thận. Đây chính là nguyên nhân gây sỏi thận và sỏi bàng quang. Bởi thế, ngay cả khi sức khỏe bình thường cũng không nên ăn nhiều mận để tránh nguy cơ tạo sỏi trong cơ thể. Đặc biệt, người bị bệnh thận hoặc có tiền sử gia đình bị bệnh thận thì không nên ăn loại quả này.

_

_
_Mặc dù nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, mận có thể ảnh hưởng đến tác dụng của một số loại thuốc khi ăn nhiều. Do tác dụng giảm lượng đường trong máu của mận, người vừa trải qua phẫu thuật không nên tiêu thụ mận. Các bác sĩ khuyến cáo người bệnh dừng ăn mận 2 tuần trước khi phẫu thuật. Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​​*Người có cơ địa nóng trong:* Mận có tính nóng nên ăn nhiều mận có thể gây ra các hiện tượng nóng trong, nhiệt miệng, mụn nhọt... Người có cơ địa dạng nhiệt thì chỉ cần ăn vài quả mận là có thể thấy ngay tác dụng phụ đáng sợ này.

*Phụ nữ mang thai:* Bà bầu có thân nhiệt nóng hơn bình thường không nên ăn nhiều mận vì có thể sinh phát ban, gây hại cho sức khỏe của mẹ và thai nhi. Người bị tiểu đường: Người bị bệnh tiểu đường không nên ăn mận đã chín vì chất đường trong mận có thể ảnh hưởng xấu đến tình trạng bệnh.

*Người bị dạ dày và men răng kém:* Mận có tính acid cao nên có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến dạ dày và men răng, nhất là men răng trẻ em còn yếu, dễ bị ảnh hưởng. Ăn mận khi đói có thể gây ra những triệu chứng cồn cào, khó chịu. Nếu lại bị bệnh dạ dày mà ăn nhiều mận sẽ cảm nhận sự diễn tiến tăng nặng của bệnh. Đặc biệt, chất chua trong mận có thể làm thối rữa, ê buốt chân răng, tạo điều kiện cho vi khuẩn thâm nhập làm hại răng và nướu, đặc biệt là ở trẻ em.

*Người đang dùng thuốc:* Mặc dù nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, mận có thể ảnh hưởng đến tác dụng của một số loại thuốc khi ăn nhiều. Do tác dụng giảm lượng đường trong máu của mận, người vừa trải qua phẫu thuật không nên tiêu thụ mận. Các bác sĩ khuyến cáo người bệnh dừng ăn mận 2 tuần trước khi phẫu thuật.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

